# Beyond the forked stick-Euro gear for better catfish catches



## MidwestCarper (Nov 21, 2005)

I was introduced to euro carp gear 2 years ago and found it to be outstanding when catfishing as much as carpfishing

the rodholders as well as using hair rigged amino acid rich boilies doubled my catch rate


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

It would be great to learn more about hte Euro system of fising, care to share some tips? I have switched to noodle rods and lighter lines in the Red the last few years myself.


----------

